
Li Wenliang, Chinese doctor who sounded alarm on coronavirus, has died - kjhughes
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/06/asia/li-wenliang-coronavirus-whistleblower-doctor-dies-intl/index.html
======
tim333
It's a bit worrying that someone basically healthy with full medical
intervention is dying.

